# FALL TURKEY



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone been out yet, lets see some photos.


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

fireline said:


> Anyone been out yet, lets see some photos.


I have not been out yet but will be hunting next week.I usually hunt fall turkey with a flintlock shotgun so I don't hunt in the rain. Too warm the last two days to put on all the camouflage. Probably hunt ducks tomorrow morning.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have been out, but haven't shot anything. Been holding off for a gobbler and have seen several but just not got clean shots. I have passed on several hens. we are not seeing any young birds at all.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

We haven’t seen many poults this year, plenty of Bob Cat pictures,


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Filled my fall tag today with a 18lb 10.5" beard 1" spurs gobbler


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice! Tell us the story.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Well, guppie not a big story. We had been on this gobbler group two times and they alluded us, but we felt we had them figured out. So before light we got in their typical travel direction. At light they gobbled behind us and we had to let them pass by and not cal. After they went by we circled above them and we got an answer of two yelps. We set up and waited. It took about 15-20 minutes but finally I heard that location cluck of a gobbler wanting the bird he heard calling to show himself. I spotted this gobbler looking for me at 45 yards. I let him come on as he was kind of skirting up hill of me. When he stopped in a wide open spot at thirty yards I took him.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice bird, Congratulations


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> Well, guppie not a big story. We had been on this gobbler group two times and they alluded us, but we felt we had them figured out. So before light we got in their typical travel direction. At light they gobbled behind us and we had to let them pass by and not cal. After they went by we circled above them and we got an answer of two yelps. We set up and waited. It took about 15-20 minutes but finally I heard that location cluck of a gobbler wanting the bird he heard calling to show himself. I spotted this gobbler looking for me at 45 yards. I let him come on as he was kind of skirting up hill of me. When he stopped in a wide open spot at thirty yards I took him.


That is a very impressive story on your gobbler. Thank you for sharing it.I have tried to get toms in the fall but never could. I always settled for a hen after a couple of weeks of hunting. I live in central Licking County and our turkey population is on the decline. Very low. I don't know if I will take a hen this year or not. If you enjoy reading there is a book that features hunting long beards only in the fall. It is called Letters to my Grandsons by Larry Proffitt.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Guppy, Gobblers typically set up territories adjacent to hens and poults. They like big open points a lot. They will mix with hens and poults over food but spend most of their time in all male groups. The same spots hold gobbler flocks most years, find them and target those areas. I have killed mostly gobblers in the fall. I target the areas I know hold them. I been at this turkey game 47 years,


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

First of all congrats on your fall "Tom"!! Secondly I got you beat with years of experience,49 years!! LOLLOL But you definitely one upped me on the fall gobbler,never even come close.Over the years I have gotten hen's or young of the year in the fall.I know it takes daily patterning to stay on top of any fall bird especially gobblers.I salute you on your success and relinquish my 2 years extra experience over to you. LOL If I lived closer to the birds that I hunt I think I would give it a go,sounds like fun with the anticipation of it all coming together.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

joekacz, I have a distinct advantage I live right in the turkey woods and own the land I can keep track of the birds year round. It's a big ace in the hole.


----------

